# Presas Family member needs our help



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 1, 2012)

Greetings-
It has been brought to my attention that the Presas family in the Philippines is in need of assistance. Teresita Presas (older sister of the late GMs Remy & Ernesto Presas)has been diagnosed with cancer, and the medical costs are rising. 
For anybody interested in helping out, donations contact Maria Presas Butler at:  mtppbutler@yahoo.com


----------

